# ¿Eres tu Samuele?



## borgonyon

¿Cómo se dice en italiano tal cosa? ¿Eres tu Daniella/Samuele, etc.?

Un aparato de traducciones me señala que es "Samuele stai?" ¿Es eso correcto?

¿Será "sei tu Samuele"?


----------



## irene.acler

Hola.

¿Eres tu Samuele/Daniela? = Sei tu Samuele/Daniela? / Sei Samuele/Daniela?


----------



## borgonyon

Es lo que me imaginaba. Tengo un amigo en Roma y creo haber encontrado el correo electrónico de su hijo. Mi italiano está muy enmohecido y no estaba seguro como decirlo. Por lo que veo es como en español y el "tu" no siempre es necesario y se sobre entiende.
¡Gracias irene!


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente, los pronombres personales no siempre se usan, depende del énfasis que quieras dar a la frase. En fin, es lo que ocurre también en español.

¡Chau!


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿Eres tu Samuele/Daniela? = Sei tu Samuele/Daniela? / Sei Samuele/Daniela?


Hola irene, 
sácame de esta duda, por favor.
Sei tu, Samuele?
o
Sei tu Samuele?
Ci va quella virgola?
Abbracci
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Hola gatogab!

A ver, en mi opinión la coma cambia un poco el énfasis.

Te pongo dos ejemplos:

1. Luisa está en casa y espera a que su marido Samuele regrese.
Cuando siente que alguien abre la puerta, ella dice: _Sei tu, Samuele? _
En este caso quiere estar segura de que él que abre la puerta es efectivamente su   
marido y, de alguna manera, quiere comprobarlo haciendo esa pregunta.

_2. _Angela ha salido con Giulia. 
A Giulia le gusta un chico, Samuele, y quiere que Angela hable con el chico para preguntarle si quiere salir con Giulia. Entonces Angela se acerca a un grupo de chicos y, dirigiéndose a uno de los ellos le pregunta: _Sei tu Samuele?_
En este caso quiere comprobar que el chico que está buscando es precisamente él y no otro.

Uhm, perdona por los ejemplos un poco enrevesados, tengo demasiada imaginación hoy  
No sé si me he explicado bien, supongo que no mucho, pero no sé, yo percibo la diferencia. A ver si alguien más piensa como yo o si es solo una cosa mía.


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Hola gatogab!
> 
> A ver, en mi opinión la coma cambia un poco el énfasis.
> 
> Te pongo dos ejemplos:
> 
> 1. Luisa está en casa y espera a que su marido Samuele regrese.
> Cuando siente que alguien abre la puerta, ella dice: _Sei tu, Samuele? _
> En este caso quiere estar segura de que él que abre la puerta es efectivamente su
> marido y, de alguna manera, quiere comprobarlo haciendo esa pregunta.
> 
> _2. _Angela ha salido con Giulia.
> A Giulia le gusta un chico, Samuele, y quiere que Angela hable con el chico para preguntarle si quiere salir con Giulia. Entonces Angela se acerca a un grupo de chicos y, dirigiéndose a uno de los ellos le pregunta: _Sei tu Samuele?_
> En este caso quiere comprobar que el chico que está buscando es precisamente él y no otro.
> 
> Uhm, perdona por los ejemplos un poco enrevesados, tengo demasiada imaginación hoy
> No sé si me he explicado bien, supongo que no mucho, pero no sé, yo percibo la diferencia. A ver si alguien más piensa como yo o si es solo una cosa mía.


 
Tre cose, cara irene: 
1.- è la prima volta che leggo _enrevesado_ come sinonimo di _enredado_, _enmarañado_. Grazie;
2.- Luisa, quando chiede al marito che arriva a casa: Sei tu, Samuele?, mi sembra che si possa scrivere così: "Sei tu, Samuele...? perchè dà l'impressione che  o si butterà fra le sue braccia, oppure lo mandarà a quel paese. Dipende del rapporto;
3.- Angela, invece, aspetta un sì o un no.
¿El _enrevesamiento_ continua?
É che così ho capito l'enfasi di "Samuel, sei tu?
Grazie mille. E, come sempre, aspetto l'abellimento rosa.
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

gatogab said:


> Tre cose, cara irene:
> 1.- è la prima volta che leggo _enrevesado_ come sinonimo di _enredado_, _enmarañado_. Grazie;
> 2.- Luisa, quando chiede al marito che arriva a casa: Sei tu, Samuele?, mi sembra che si possa scrivere così: "Sei tu, Samuele...? perchè dà l'impressione che o si butterà fra le sue braccia, oppure lo mandarà a quel paese. Dipende del rapporto;
> 3.- Angela, invece, aspetta un sì o un no.
> ¿El _enrevesamiento_ continua?
> É che così ho capito l'enfasi di "Samuel, sei tu?
> Grazie mille. E, come sempre, aspetto l'abbellimento rosa.
> gatogab


 
1. ¿Lo de "enrevesado" no está bien? Porque ahora me entran las dudas.
2. Uhm, creo que Luisa pregunta "Sei tu, Samuele?" no tanto para "lanzarse" hacia él o para mandarlo por ahí, sino simplemente para estar segura de que quien está entrando en casa es él y no otra persona.
3. Efectivamente, Angela espera un sí o un no.

No sé si el enrevesamiento continúa, ¿tú qué dices? Depende si has entendido o no


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> 1. ¿Lo de "enrevesado" no está bien? Porque ahora me entran las dudas.
> 2. Uhm, creo que Luisa pregunta "Sei tu, Samuele?" no tanto para "lanzarse" hacia él o para mandarlo por ahí, sino simplemente para estar segura de que quien está entrando en casa es él y no otra persona.
> 3. Efectivamente, Angela espera un sí o un no.
> 
> No sé si el enrevesamiento continúa, ¿tú qué dices? Depende si has entendido o no


irene, _enrevesado _esiste come sinonimo di _enredado._ Ho controlato. Solo che non l'avevo mai visto prima.
Per quanto riguarda la frase "Sei tu, Samuele", credo e spero aver colto la tua percezione, soprattutto se me le immagino nel parlato. Ma, credo c'entri la grammatica, materia finora ostica per me. Grammaticalmente, mi sembra che il Samuele di Luisa sia diverso dal Samuele di Angela. Questa è una mia percezione
Buona domenica e grazie delle doppie rose.
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

¿En qué sentido el Samuele de Luisa es diferente del Samuele de Angela desde un punto de vista gramatical? Perdona, pero no entiendo.


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> ¿En qué sentido el Samuele de Luisa es diferente del Samuele de Angela desde un punto de vista gramatical? Perdona, pero no entiendo.


Hay otra pregunta que me ronzéa: *¿Samuel, eres tú?*
Angela no puede preguntar así, en cambio Luisa si.
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente 
Pero repito, igual soy yo sola que interpreto de esta manera.


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Efectivamente
> Pero repito, igual soy yo sola que interpreto de esta manera.


Esperemos que alguién nos aclare las ideas y nos deje contentos.
gg

irene, da quanto mi hanno spiegato, sono riuscito a capire questo:
Samuele di Luisa:
Sei tu, Samuele? donde *Samuele* =complemento di vocazione 
Samuele di Angela:
Sei tu Samuele?= preposizione interrogativa directa. Donde *sei Samuele* = predicato nominale.
Spero avere capito bene. Caso contrario, non dare la colpa a chi mi sono rivolto, ma solo a me.
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Uhm, sí, efectivamente creo que es así. No me había fijado en esta cosa  ¡Gracias por haberlo dicho!


----------

